# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 26 Settembre - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Udite udite, torna il GentooPub!

Tornati tutti dalle vacanze? Non vedete l'ora di condividere i vostri racconti delle vacanze, o dell'ultima modifica fatta alla vostra gentoo o del tale HW che finalmente siete riusciti a far funzionare? O semplicemente avete voglia di rivedere certe facce  :Razz:  ? BEEENE!

Come? Dove? Quando? Ecco! :

Venerdì 26 Settembre

dalle h. 18.45

Al Movida Caffè

sito in Via Rosales 9

a Milano

Sotto con le conferme, nn siate timidi: dal simpatizzante al kernel developer noi accettiamo tutti gli amici del pinguino.  :Mr. Green: 

Parteciperanno all'evento

Pensate che qualche defezione ci fermi? Giammai!!! ecco gli impavidi :

```

.:deadhead:.

ckx3009

otaku

clodx + amica

```

----------

## mouser

Credo che per me e Vale non ci siano problemi.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

ecchime  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ckx3009

accettate anche i niubbi? in questo caso forse potrei esserci!

edit: confermo la mia presenzaLast edited by ckx3009 on Wed Sep 24, 2008 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gente simpatica e gentooista è sempre benaccetta! Io t ho contato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Ciao a tutti,

non riesco a dare una conferma precisa per ora, perche' non sono sicuro di essere a Milano quei giorni (nel senso che per ora non ne ho la piu' pallida idea). Sicuro e' che se sono a Milano, sono con voi venerdi sera.

----------

## otaku

Ciao, rispondo solo ora perché ho un po' di questioni in ballo che devono ancora definirsi.

Certo è che devo passare in Garibaldi per tornare a casa, proverò a farmi sentire per fare almeno un saluto.

----------

## drizztbsd

presente  :Razz:  (un po' in ritardo ma ci sono)

----------

## akiross

Oh si si, ma certo

che lascio quattro righe!

Ci saro' piu' che volentieri!  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

----------

## codadilupo

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> presente  (un po' in ritardo ma ci sono)

 

ohila', drizztbsd, va' che avro' bisogno du qualche dritta su bsd per un ppc64: vieni preparato  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## federico

o raga, io non ci saro'...

sono a venezia questo wkend, confermato

fate una battuta alla cameriera anche per me  :Smile: 

fede

----------

## oRDeX

io purtroppo (come per i precedenti incontri) non posso esserci perchè sono "un pò" fuori zona...ma aspetto qualche foto   :Wink: 

(a questo punto anche della cameriera!   :Laughing:  )

----------

## bandreabis

Forse vengo anche io questa volta.

----------

## akiross

Ue' ue'! Non esageriamo eh! Foto e battute alla cameriera?!?! Inzomma, se voi vi allargate anche io dovro' fare lo stesso e mi tocchera' conquistarla  :Very Happy: 

Ohohoh Io non assicuro le foto  :Neutral: 

Ci vediamo domani, cioe' oggi XD

----------

## codadilupo

EDIT:

cotr'ordine: non ci sono, sorry!

Coda

----------

## akiross

Eh, cavoli... Temo che anche io mollo all'ultimo :S

Purtroppo sto poco bene e son sicuro che se vengo domani staro' male.

Io vi avviso... E' improbabile che ci saro' - e mi spiace molto - ma non ho certezza di nulla.

Mi spiace assai... Confido in uno ad ottobre :S

Ciau

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  paccari paccari maledetti paccari   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

meritereste di veder bootare win95 sui vostri bei PC grrr

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> win95

 Non era abbastanza malvagio come sistema, opterei più per l'eccellente merdannium...  :Wink: 

----------

## ckx3009

che pacchi pero'...io ho un bel raffreddore (che attacchero' a tutti   :Twisted Evil:  ) pero' vengo lo stesso.

faro' un po' di fatica ad arrivare per via dell'ecopass: devo cercare di evitare i bastioni e mi tocchera' fare un bel giretto.

domande prima di arrivare: qualcuno viene per caso col pc (almeno non rischio di essere l'unico pirla senza)?

e domanda principale: come vi riconosco?   :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Forse vengo anche io questa volta.

 

Mi spiace, anche io devo paccarvi, pure oggi.

Ho avuto un imprevisto familiare e devo saltare ancora il giro.

----------

## akiross

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> che pacchi pero'...io ho un bel raffreddore (che attacchero' a tutti   ) pero' vengo lo stesso.

 

Eh, io fino a settimana scorsa avevo una sinusite acuta derivata da - indovina un po' - una simpatica tipella che ha deciso di attaccarmi il raffreddore  :Smile: 

Visto che ho gli stessi sintomi di allora, piuttosto che lasciare degenerare gli ormai batteri immuni agli antibiotici preferisco starmene al caldo  :Smile: 

Sta tranquillo che ti riconoscono loro XD Se vedono uno che vaga con aria persa per il locale te lo chiedono! XD

Oppure qualcuno avra' la maglietta di linux o un pc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il GentooPub sopravvive a virus batteri e defezioni  :Smile:  Sopravviviamo e ce la godiamo nonostante tutto e tutti! Ci vediamo staseraaa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

back from GentooPub!!

chi ha tirato il pacco, sara' maledetto da Montezuma e domattina vedra' la sua meravigliosa gentoo, compilata con tanto amore, trasformata magicamente nel meraviglioso UINDOUVS SVISTA!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## akiross

Seh seh, tanto ad ottobre ci saro'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

beh se anche ad ottobre non ti farai vedere, sta tranquillo che non avrai solo UINDOUVS SVISTA, ma aiuterai lo zio bill a sviluppare la prossima Sversione

----------

## akiross

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> beh se anche ad ottobre non ti farai vedere....

 

.... Probabilmente saro' in ospedale  :Very Happy: 

Ma confido di non dovermi trascinare questo malessere fino ad ottobre (come non confidavo di trascinarmelo fino ad oggi).

Ci vedremo quel giorno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

chi e' andato alla fine? brutti paccaTi?

----------

